# RCD-510 Install



## OHpassatB6 (Jun 3, 2010)

I just picked up a 07 Passat B6 and am looking to modify the current radio. Right now it is the stock radio but would like to put in the RCD-510 touch screen radio in the car. I really cannot justify spending the money for the OEM Navigation radio (RCS-510). 

I have a couple of questions.... 
1) Has anyone done this before? Is it easy? Are mods required or is it plug and play? 
2) Does anyone know the price of a RCD-510 from the dealer (or anyone that has a good deal on one)? 

I want to stick with the factory look and get the OEM model, the RCD-510. I'm worried some of the aftermarket ones on the market are cheaply made and will end up breaking down quickly. 

Here is the current radio I have:









Here is what I want to install:


----------



## jakejeckel (May 23, 2006)

*Model # of current unit?*

What is the model number of your current unit? I've got an 06 GTI, having trouble finding my model #, but the existing unit in your car is what I have in mine... 

Thank you!


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

I did a DIY for installing this in a GTI. It should be the same for your CC. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4878400-DIY-MKV-Premium-8-RCD510-Swap


----------



## ORANGE9MM (Sep 24, 2006)

i have acess to one of these head units but don't have the code. does anyone know if i can get a code from the dealer?


----------



## timmsumm (May 29, 2010)

ORANGE9MM said:


> i have acess to one of these head units but don't have the code. does anyone know if i can get a code from the dealer?


I just got the code for my RCD-510 from my dealer today - however, I did have the GTI it came out with me and he had to go physically check the VIN number off the dash. He just plugged that into his computer and it instantly spit out the code.


----------

